# Looking for hunting lease 2011-2012 season



## ParadiseHunting (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking for land to lease in georgia for next season

We are a small 4 person family oriented huntclub looking for a different lease next year. We do not drink and can offer a reference from our current hunting lease land owner

What we are looking for
1. We are located in Central Florida and are looking for a lease within 5 hours of our location
2. A near by power pole and well (we can run our own power/water if needed)
3. Exclusive hunting rights
4. 100-500 acres. If larger we may still be interested

Thank You

John


----------



## jmartin88 (Jan 14, 2011)

we have 1629v acres on the ogeechee river near midville ga we already have several guys from florida in the club now an they love itif you would likee to talk mmore about it or look around call jason@478-494-2275


----------

